# Another semi-paralysed/poisoned? pigeon



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Today the lady who rescued Little Hen found a male pigeon on her balcony. We suspect that he is Little Hen's mate, because they nest on this particular balcony. His legs are weak and he hasn't pooped yet.

I gave him activated charcoal but he vomited it up on the way home.

I put him and Little Hen in the same cage and they have settled side by side. Both are trying to get as much heat from the heatlamp and hot water bottle as they can. Both of them have squidgy crops.

Little Hen had a poop when I stimulated her. There was more fecal matter this time, but still very liquid.

I am going to telephone DEFRA about this.

Cynthia


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,

This is really sad news to hear. Please re-administer the charcoal, the bird I have did also throw it up once, but I gave him a short period and tubed him again and he kept it down after that. I find also that they do throw up when riding in a car, if they are at all not feeling well and are inclined to this.

Ron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear you've got another sick one, most likely with the same problem.
If they are poisoned there is not really much you can do about it, especially not knowing what poison they might have ingested. Remember Victoria, she survived the poisoning but went into kidney failure. Sometimes they can recover from it, but it will take time. They will need lots of supporting care, lots and lots of fluids and a low protein diet.
Of course we don't know if thats what it is, but I would still give them a very light diet and make sure they get a lot of fluids and electrolyte replacement, it won't hurt them.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cynthia,

I'm so sorry to hear you have another pigeon with similar symptoms. It will take time to get this out of their system, if it is poisoning, and as Reti said there could be residual problems. 

Hopefully they will find comfort with each other, and thereby stress less, and be on the road to recovery together.

I think it's high time to get a sticky together on poisoning, symptoms, treatment, and post care. This has come up so much lately, and I'm gonna bend Doreen's ear and see what she has done for a bird with "suspected" poisoning. I hope all of you who have treated poisoned birds will contribute, it's getting crucial.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

THanks Ronm I will admisiter a bit more activated charcoal. I give it by tablet but ir came up a very short time afterwards in liquid form.

Reti, I was worrying about the effect on the kidneys, the poor hen has been passing liquid poops for so long that I think that what I am seeing now is the result of damage, but I will persever in the expectation that she will make a full recovery.

Trees, is Doreen your rehabber? Some months ago Miss Mouse rescued a collared dove and when her father (C.J.R. Juta. the autor of Animal Homeopathy) saw the droppings he said it was poison and gave her Arg. Nit. Her poops were back to normal within 6 hours.

Although these were found on the same balcony I don't think they are mates. The hen just started pecking at the cock. At least she still has a lot of spirit.

I have given them both some Critical Care formula. 

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear of the recent find, Cynthia.  

Will be thinking good thoughts that these two make a full recovery.  

You have had a lot of incoming lately.
Please take care of *yourself* as well.  

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cynthia, this is really upsetting news that you have found yet another though maybe a comfort to them both in the future if not now, to be together. The activated charcoal I believe is supposed to be given in a slurry mixture to absorb the toxins, and repeated often in the initial hours. Have to run but hope that your birds will improve and that DEFRA can and will help.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, I hope too that a sticky can be done on this. I have no experience (and knock on wood that I don't gain any the hard way) of acute poisoning beyond lead poisoning but we're talking here about inhumane poisoning. I do have activated charcoal on my list of things to purchase to have on hand but a good resource page would really help.

Cynthia, I am so terribly sorry you have another one in with symptoms and wish and pray the very best for its recovery.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Cindy, I am a very self indulgent person, I always take care of myself. LOL.

Maggie, I am not certain now whether the second one has been poisoned. His poops are different, pale. with a lot of mucous and pink staining. I have put these two in separate cages now, the hen (if she is a hen) was pecking at the new one's head. I can't worm him or medicate him immediately as I have given him activated charcoal and that would bind the meds.

Myriam (in Belgium) e-mailed me a few days ago to say that 120 of her babies had died of adenovirus.  I don't know how I would begin to cope with a tragedy of that magnitude. I know that we have occasionally considered whether a pigeon has adenovirus, but I didn't realise it killed on such a tragically large scale. I will have to check the incubation period and ensure any new rescues have appropriate quarantine. Many of Myriam's pigeons are free flying.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Trees, is Doreen your rehabber? Some months ago Miss Mouse rescued a collared dove and when her father (C.J.R. Juta. the autor of Animal Homeopathy) saw the droppings he said it was poison and gave her Arg. Nit. Her poops were back to normal within 6 hours.


*Hi Cynthia,
*
*Yes, she is the homeopathic rehabber and licensed on both. I know she uses milk thistle and barley for the birds she gets-after the fact, as this is usually slow heavy metal poisoning, so she treats post symptom (for liver and kidney toxicity-which is long term), and I'm not sure how she treats with birds that show effects of current ingestation of poison, but she knows her homeopathy-so I will ask.

There are also lots of different treatments, products to use for different types of poison too. *


Myriam (in Belgium) e-mailed me a few days ago to say that 120 of her babies had died of adenovirus.  I don't know how I would begin to cope with a tragedy of that magnitude. I know that we have occasionally considered whether a pigeon has adenovirus, but I didn't realise it killed on such a tragically large scale. I will have to check the incubation period and ensure any new rescues have appropriate quarantine. Many of Myriam's pigeons are free flying.

*OMG, I'm sorry to hear this.

I don't think your birds have adenovirus, type 2, the main sign is death within 24 to 48 hours. Symtoms are vomiting and fluid yellow diarhhea-it strikes the liver.*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, I hope too that a sticky can be done on this. I have no experience (and knock on wood that I don't gain any the hard way) of acute poisoning beyond lead poisoning but we're talking here about inhumane poisoning. I do have activated charcoal on my list of things to purchase to have on hand but a good resource page would really help.


Hi Maggie,

I have no experience either, but know the time will come and I'm at such a loss, and would bring the bird to Doreen pronto. We all need to know what to do immediately, especially when you can't get them to a vet fast enough.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Update*

Today the male pigeon was standing up and had done some poops...diarrhoea but not in the dehydrating quantity that Little Hen has had. He drinks thirstily.

Litttle hen hasn't pooped since yesterday but was trying to get out of the cage. 

They are in separate cages now, both with heat.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Update*

Apart from the activated charcoal and some vitamin supplements I have not medicated Big Pij. Today he is standing on one leg on his perch, preening and eating seeds. His poops are green but he no longer has diarrhea. Amazing progress in just three days!

Little Hen isn't doing so well but even her poops are improving and don't pour out of her when I tip her over. Her legs seem to slide forward from under her so she keeps flapping her wings. THis is a worry as it what Houdini did and he died.

A few minutes ago I gently ran my figers through the feathers on her back and found that her preen gland and the area around it are red and scabby...this could explain the partial paralysis but not the terrible diarrhea.

I am tube feeding her but she has at least shown some interest in seeds today.

Cynthia


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Cynthia, glad to hear Big Pij is responding to treatment, I am hoping that Little hen comes around as well shortly.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia, 



Would you bring me up to speed please?...I have missed the prior lead ups or preceedents...


What are the symptoms which suggest Poisoning? verses, innocently tainted or merely spoiled food? Candida, Yeast-problems? Or injury?




Certainly there are endless possible intentional Avicides/Poisons which someone could use to poison Pigeons with, anything 'poisonous' which will adhere to Grains, or which Grains may absorb by soaking.

Often, the Bird will have a peculiar odor from Poison, or display various symptoms...and of course the question then, is how to co-relate that with what sort of poison it is, to be able to construct a deferential regimen.


Anyway, so far, what are the Symptoms? All tolled?


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yesterday I wormed Big Pij and he passed at least 4 roundworms! I bet he feels a lot better for having expelled them.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, poor thing. I am sure he feels better now.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I bet he is relieved! 


Anyway, I have this on file, and I'm sure it has been posted here before, on homeopathic treatments and poison, but I will post it again.

http://www.ewildagain.org/Homeopathy/poisons.htm


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Treesa, I can't remember having seen that before so have fovourited it!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Good News*

This pigeon made a complete recovery and we released him back into his flock today. 

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> This pigeon made a complete recovery and we released him back into his flock today.
> 
> Cynthia


Oh, how wonderful. Thanks for the update.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT news, Cynthia!   

...and how is the OTHER one???

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Whoo hoo Cynthia. Great job. Sure makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it?


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Cynthia, news like this does make it all worthwhile, good job.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,



Wonderful...!


He will tell his friends you know...all about his advantures.


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My satisfaction at releasing him was marred by the suspicion that the shootings have started again. But Rob says that their happiness at being back in the flock outweighs the danger.



> ...and how is the OTHER one???



The other one is much the same. She has rubbed her breast area raw by dragging herslf along and flapping (trying to get back on her feet by flapping her wings) so I have padded that after smearing on Intrasite Gel and covered it with a pop sock, that is working well. The hole beneath her vent was enormous but it is getting much smaller now. But she isn't pooping on her own yet, so I have to empty her using a cotton bud as I am afraid the poop could start backing up and cause her harm.

Cynthia


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Cynthia, you are a true blessing to the birds. I'm sure they are so grateful for your help.


----------

